# Help a newb out. How'd you mill this log



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I got an EZ Boardwalk about a month ago and have been running it on and off when time permits. I've probably cut close to 1000 bd/ft over this time. I realize that there's different ways to cut for grade, character, etc. How would you cut this log into 4/4 stuff. It's a red maple that a friend had taken down a couple of weeks ago. I've already cut one and got around 240 bd/ft out of it. It's oblong 30" at the widest and around 26" on the narrow side. It's a little over 7' long. I've included a shot from both ends.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay I will say it:

Honestly.......at the moment there is not much character or anything spectacular about the wood. You will be working hard for not much return. Throw that thing in a shaded swamp for a while and stop the local tree service and ask them for a decent log. 

That log may turn out nice if you let it spalt. It will spalt easily.

-Jason


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Is that a triple crotch? Does it have three limbs cut off?


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Jfore, 

It does have a crotch, but it's a double (2 branches) not a triple. I might just try the spalting thing with this log. I know there's several variables for spalting, but how long should I generally let it lay? This is the second cut off the log. The butt log is the one I got the approx. 240 bd/ft from. I have about 25 acres wooded so free trees shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

A 30" red maple...much larger than I've ever seen one around here. Gary


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Darty,
I have a woodmizer LT40HD. The sawdust bug can be a terrible thing
When I saw a log like that I make my first cut to allow for the branch that was removed to be part of the outside edge of the boards. If you cut with the branch stub straight up you will have defects in the center of boards. 
Good Luck,
Jim


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

darty said:


> Thanks Jfore,
> 
> It does have a crotch, but it's a double (2 branches) not a triple. I might just try the spalting thing with this log. I know there's several variables for spalting, but how long should I generally let it lay? This is the second cut off the log. The butt log is the one I got the approx. 240 bd/ft from. I have about 25 acres wooded so free trees shouldn't be a problem.


 
There are several great threads on spalting in this forum. Look for them. That would be a great spalting log.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Got "hollow" cutoffs of a 72ish" across silver (shagbark) maple up here in N/E Illinois, HomeBody.
I kept cutoffs up to 42" for table bases, and the 72" piece is still on site....too big to transport for me.
Sure would have liked to know how old she was.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help. 

I think I'll give spalting a try. I've got a great place I can put this log and a couple of others. Should I get them off the ground like on a 4x4 or just put them directly on the ground?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

On the ground.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd cut a cookie off & break in half to look for curly figure. A red maple that big might be loaded with curl. If not, I agree spalting would be the best approach. Spalted curly maple even better!!!! At first glance I thought it was sugar maple.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've got'er shoved over into the woods. Now the waiting begins.

How does tulip poplar spalt? I cut one about a year ago that's been laying on the edge of the woods.


----------



## Prezidint (Dec 17, 2011)

darty said:


> Thanks guys, I've got'er shoved over into the woods. Now the waiting begins.
> 
> How does tulip poplar spalt? I cut one about a year ago that's been laying on the edge of the woods.


Coincidence - I cut up a tulip poplar today. 24" or so. It had laid on the ground for 3 years or so. Lots of spalting. Didn't know what that was until the sawyer told me. I thought the wood was ruined. He said people pay extra for that. Go figure.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

darty said:


> I got an EZ Boardwalk about a month ago and have been running it on and off when time permits.


what model ez boardwalk did you get and how do you like it? have you done a review on this mill by any chance? this is a mill that I have been considering and your opinion would be apreciated.


----------

